# 2007 25rss Problem



## theglove20 (Sep 17, 2006)

I just got my 25rss home and after I got it set up I started to check out a few of the things they did not turn on when we did the walk thru here are the problems light over the queen bed does not turn on same as the bathroom light and bathroom fan?Also I turned on the furnace and all it does is blow cool air and then turns off even when set to 90 i'm starting to think I bought a crap setup.I hope not I really like the trailer but this sucks as i'm sure you can understand.If you have any idea what is going on here please help.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

First, congrats on the new Outback! 
If you're talking about the rear slide queen - is the two wire plug plugged into it's outlet to power the light? Also, you may have to make sure the propane is on and all the air is purged from the lines before the furnace fires up.


----------



## theglove20 (Sep 17, 2006)

Are we lost yet? said:


> First, congrats on the new Outback!
> If you're talking about the rear slide queen - is the two wire plug plugged into it's outlet to power the light? Also, you may have to make sure the propane is on and all the air is purged from the lines before the furnace fires up.


I did not see a plug I will check in the morning also the bathroom light and fan?I guess I should check and see if the propane is on







I see you're in Spokane i'm in Moses Lake not to far from you but anyway I'll try this all again in the morning thanks.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

theglove20 said:


> First, congrats on the new Outback!
> If you're talking about the rear slide queen - is the two wire plug plugged into it's outlet to power the light? Also, you may have to make sure the propane is on and all the air is purged from the lines before the furnace fires up.


I did not see a plug I will check in the morning also the bathroom light and fan?I guess I should check and see if the propane is on







I see you're in Spokane i'm in Moses Lake not to far from you but anyway I'll try this all again in the morning thanks.
[/quote]

did you try the wall switch and the switch on the unit?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

The plug for the queen bed is located (will facing the bed from inside) at the very bottom right hand corner. As for the bathroom light and fan check to make sure that the switch on the light and fan are turned on then try to use the wall switches HTH

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

congrats on your new tt and welcome to the forum "neighbor"! 
Tawnya-Kennewick


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just in case you have to take it in for repairs REMEMBER - you do NOT have to take it to the dealer you bought it from .. Call Keystone... give them your zipcode ... and ask for the 10 nearest "Authorized repair centers"....

heck my closest authorized Keystone repair center isn't even a KEYSYONE dealer -- they work on million dollar Class A homes and is 8 minutes rom my house (my dealer is 6 hours)...

just keep that in mind...

as for the propane -- are your tanks full.... ??? Are they tuned on???? Did they just give you one empty one and one full and the indicator is pointing wrong....???

Rememeber that it takes 8X more pressure to operate the furnace then the stove so if the tanks are low -- the heater is the first to stop working...

Does the hot water heater fire up on Propane???

Does the Stove???

Does the fridge????

---

Bottom line is that its a new trailer -- 99% of the stuff we can help you solve -- EVERYONE has problems... if youre not a drinking man -- you will be....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Where did you buy it? Sounds like the PDI was a bit lacking. A call back to the dealer and a read in the owners manual will help a lot as will this forum.

Keep us posted.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

When lighting the furnace, it will take a few cycles of off/on to get to light. Nature of the beast. Propane is up front, and furnace is near rear.

The queen bed light is surely the plug behind the dinette cushion. The plug has to be hooked/unhooked up each time you slide the unit in/out.

There is a button on the bath fan itself that must be on, plus the wall switch.


----------



## theglove20 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone it's all perfect now just have to decide where to take the first trip.Anyone know of any good places in eastern WA other than the potholes area as i'm in Moses Lake and I want to get somewhat out of the area.This will be a trip with the wife and 2 daughters 12 and 2 also fishing is a must and I do have a generator.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> congrats on your new tt and welcome to the forum "neighbor"!
> Tawnya-Kennewick


Hey, Kennewick, Spokane, Moses Lake and Ellensburg. Sounds like a Central Washington Outbackers Rally to me.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> i'm starting to think I bought a crap setup





> Thanks everyone it's all perfect now


Rookie!









Been there, done that. I had to get on here one day to get help in figuring out how the battery goes in and is wired!!! I couldn't remember!

Welcome and keep it tuned here for all the information you'll need.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

theglove20 said:


> Thanks everyone it's all perfect now just have to decide where to take the first trip.Anyone know of any good places in eastern WA other than the potholes area as i'm in Moses Lake and I want to get somewhat out of the area.This will be a trip with the wife and 2 daughters 12 and 2 also fishing is a must and I do have a generator.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


We camped at Steamboat Rock on Banks lake last weekend and loved it. During the Summer it is too hot and way too crowded there for me but it was great this past weekend, 70 during the day and low 40's at night. The only problem was a burn ban which meant no camp fires.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Scott Z. said:


> congrats on your new tt and welcome to the forum "neighbor"!
> Tawnya-Kennewick


Hey, Kennewick, Spokane, Moses Lake and Ellensburg. Sounds like a Central Washington Outbackers Rally to me.
[/quote]
woo hoo! that would be great! better add N Idaho to the attendees as well! Tawnya


----------



## jthella (Sep 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > i'm starting to think I bought a crap setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTDT2!! "Uh, how come the water pump doesn't work with city water plugged in??"


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jthella said:


> > i'm starting to think I bought a crap setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTDT2!! "Uh, how come the water pump doesn't work with city water plugged in??"















[/quote]
LOL! I wondered the same thing on our first trip with hookups









theglove20, glad to hear you have everything worked out


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

jthella said:


> > i'm starting to think I bought a crap setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTDT2!! "Uh, how come the water pump doesn't work with city water plugged in??"















[/quote]

The water pump doesn;t work with the city water plugged in because it doesn't have to. The water pump pumps water from the fresh water tanks. When water is fed directly into the plumbing no water pump is necessary. It is the same principle of how your water comes into your house if you have city water. If you water comes from a well, it has to be drawn up by a pump house.

Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> > i'm starting to think I bought a crap setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTDT2!! "Uh, how come the water pump doesn't work with city water plugged in??"















[/quote]

The water pump doesn;t work with the city water plugged in because it doesn't have to. The water pump pumps water from the fresh water tanks. When water is fed directly into the plumbing no water pump is necessary. It is the same principle of how your water comes into your house if you have city water. If you water comes from a well, it has to be drawn up by a pump house.

Darlene
[/quote]

BTDT2 = Been There Done That To

I think the comment was a bit on the lighter side and from a time when jthella was a newbie. It would actually make a good thread on its own. "What serious question did you once ask that in hindsight turn out to be a bit silly"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> BTDT2 = Been There Done That To
> 
> I think the comment was a bit on the lighter side and from a time when jthella was a newbie. It would actually make a good thread on its own. "What serious question did you once ask that in hindsight turn out to be a bit silly"


Great idea! I know you meant on a new thread....but I distinctly remember asking our PDI Service guy, after about 2 1/2 hrs of walk thu, what my name was.







Next time I'm wearing my nametag so I don't have to ask....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My sister used to live near Kamiah, Idaho (on US-12, about halfway between Clarkston, WA and Missoula, MT). We stayed a couple times at Three Rivers Resort. It is nestled in the "Y" where the Lochsa and Selway Rivers meet to form the north fork of the Clearwater River.

It's a nice quiet setting, with stunning scenery, and they have outfitters that will take you out on just about any river in the area. You can do a lazy float down the Clearwater, a refreshing and exhilarating ride on the Selway, or a wet-suit and helmet, white-knuckle trip on the Lochsa (some class 6 rapids there).

There's a nice restaurant on the resort property (Lochsa Louie's) and a great place to eat huckleberry pancakes, just down the road (Jillinda's).

You can find them at: http://www.threeriversresort.com/

It might be a little late in the year for the rafting/kayaking trips, but you can check it out for next season.

If you want to venture a little further, you can continue on US-12 towards Missoula. There are some GREAT NFS campgrounds on both sides of Lolo Pass, and there is one NFS campground that boasts natural hot springs (Lolo Hot Springs).

Not sure where you are in Washington, but if you live on the eastern side, this is a great 3-day weekend trip!

(It takes us 4 days to get there from Illinois! We wish we were closer.)

Enjoy!

Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, theglove20!*








Congratulations on the new 'Hey, it's not a piece of crap afterall!' Outback!








I'm sure once you get the swing of it, you will thoroughly enjoy your new toy.

As far as a place to camp, we stayed at Charbonneau Park on the Snake River just East of Kennewick this summer. What a beautiful park, and there were a lot of fish jumping!









I think an Eastern/Central Washington rally is a great idea! Sounds like a good job for Doxie-Doglover!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> My sister used to live near Kamiah, Idaho (on US-12, about halfway between Clarkston, WA and Missoula, MT). We stayed a couple times at Three Rivers Resort. It is nestled in the "Y" where the Lochsa and Selway Rivers meet to form the north fork of the Clearwater River.
> 
> It's a nice quiet setting, with stunning scenery, and they have outfitters that will take you out on just about any river in the area. You can do a lazy float down the Clearwater, a refreshing and exhilarating ride on the Selway, or a wet-suit and helmet, white-knuckle trip on the Lochsa (some class 6 rapids there).
> 
> ...


My personal favorite is to go up the Selway river 7 miles to the O'Hara campground (USFS) and stay there in July. Then go up river 5 to 8 miles to float the Selway back down to the campground, lots of slow class 1 area but some nice fun class 2 and a couple of class 3 spots if you go in early July. For sure class 3's if you go in June. Long drive from central Washington but very much a nice 3 or 4 day (or longer) camp area.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Welcome to Outbackers, theglove20!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just say when and I am sooooooooooo on it! 
thank you Scoutr2 for sharing the link. I haven't been to the Lochsa in over 40 years, we used to camp in the area, and it made me have some long forgotten memories (all good!) .I lived in Kamiah when I was about 5, I remember playing by a river with my brother. Who knows where the parents were. Thanks too to Camper Andy for his input, it's nice sharing the knowledge.


----------



## theglove20 (Sep 17, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOO not again I am out with the fam and we go to bed everything is fine and we turn on the furnace fires up and we are warm in minutes pass out and wake in the middle of the night cold and I turn on the furnace and I hear it clicking but not lighting both propane tanks are full the stove lights but the furnace will not any thoughts on what is going on we used it for 2 nights then came last night this REALLY SUCKS.

Chris


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

theglove20 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO not again I am out with the fam and we go to bed everything is fine and we turn on the furnace fires up and we are warm in minutes pass out and wake in the middle of the night cold and I turn on the furnace and I hear it clicking but not lighting both propane tanks are full the stove lights but the furnace will not any thoughts on what is going on we used it for 2 nights then came last night this REALLY SUCKS.
> 
> Chris


Sorry to hear you are having problems with the furnace. I would check to make sure the thermocouple is in the flame. In a normal start the igniter light a pilot and the pilot heats up a thermocouple that proofs the flame once the flame is proofed the gas valve will open the it will start. If it doesn't get a flame proof it then just run the fan for a few minutes then turn off, it could also be a defective board.

I would watch it light see if the thermocouple it in the pilot flame if not adjust it. If it is OK than take it to a dealer and get it fixed under warranty.

I see by your posts you live in Moses Lake, I grew up in Spokane and had a Aunt who lived in Moses Lake, so I spent a lot of time staying with my cousins in Moses Lake. I also use to Hunt and fish in the area esplishly in the Potholes res. area. Use to Hunt Geese, ducks, phesents and fish for Trout, bass and perch through the Ice. That is a great place. I also had a Aunt and Uncle in The Tri Cities who turned out to be friends with Doxie-dog-lover, they now are full time RV'ers.

Good luck Chris, hope you find the problem and get past it and just start enjoying the TT.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> NOOOOOOOOO not again I am out with the fam and we go to bed everything is fine and we turn on the furnace fires up and we are warm in minutes pass out and wake in the middle of the night cold and I turn on the furnace and I hear it clicking but not lighting both propane tanks are full the stove lights but the furnace will not any thoughts on what is going on we used it for 2 nights then came last night this REALLY SUCKS.
> 
> Chris


Sorry to hear you are having problems with the furnace. I would check to make sure the thermocouple is in the flame. In a normal start the igniter light a pilot and the pilot heats up a thermocouple that proofs the flame once the flame is proofed the gas valve will open the it will start. If it doesn't get a flame proof it then just run the fan for a few minutes then turn off, it could also be a defective board.

I would watch it light see if the thermocouple it in the pilot flame if not adjust it. If it is OK than take it to a dealer and get it fixed under warranty.

I see by your posts you live in Moses Lake, I grew up in Spokane and had a Aunt who lived in Moses Lake, so I spent a lot of time staying with my cousins in Moses Lake. I also use to Hunt and fish in the area esplishly in the Potholes res. area. Use to Hunt Geese, ducks, phesents and fish for Trout, bass and perch through the Ice. That is a great place. I also had a Aunt and Uncle in The Tri Cities who turned out to be friends with Doxie-dog-lover, they now are full time RV'ers.

Good luck Chris, hope you find the problem and get past it and just start enjoying the TT.
[/quote]

Unfortunately you can not see the thermocouple in the firebox of the furnace. It is also DSI (Direct Spark Ignition) so there is no pilot. If you hear the igniter then at least you know the furnace is getting the start command but it may not be telling the gas valve to open. You indicated the propane bottles were full so lets go through the steps to see whats happening.

First you should start from square one.

First make sure the batteries are charged, the remove all power from the trailer both AC and DC. Wait about 15 seconds then connect the batteries. This alone sometimes resets the control board.

Next reset the remote control. This should also reset any controls issues.

Make sure the propane bottles are open and the stove top will light.

With someone outside listening to the furnace inlet and exhaust (just not too close), turn on the furnace with the remote control.
- You should hear the fan start
- then the igniter come on
- then the gas valve open and there should be an obvious sound of propane flow
- then if all is well you will hear the whoosh of ignition.

Any of those steps missed and you most likely have a control board issue.

Once you have done the above can you let us know the results.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

theglove20 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO not again I am out with the fam and we go to bed everything is fine and we turn on the furnace fires up and we are warm in minutes pass out and wake in the middle of the night cold and I turn on the furnace and I hear it clicking but not lighting both propane tanks are full the stove lights but the furnace will not any thoughts on what is going on we used it for 2 nights then came last night this REALLY SUCKS.
> 
> Chris


Are you dry camping???

If you are, then your batteries may be too low to power the heater circuit board.

If you are plugged into shore power, then I would go through Andy's checklist.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO not again I am out with the fam and we go to bed everything is fine and we turn on the furnace fires up and we are warm in minutes pass out and wake in the middle of the night cold and I turn on the furnace and I hear it clicking but not lighting both propane tanks are full the stove lights but the furnace will not any thoughts on what is going on we used it for 2 nights then came last night this REALLY SUCKS.
> 
> Chris


Are you dry camping???

If you are, then your batteries may be too low to power the heater circuit board.

If you are plugged into shore power, then I would go through Andy's checklist.

Steve
[/quote]
I agree. Batteries may have enough charge to power lights but not enough for the furnace. The furnace is a big draw. Been there in the winter - that's why I used three batteries with my old TT. I'd get about 20 hours out of each battery. I finally bought a generator.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

[quote name='Verstelle' date='Sep 30 2006, 01:56 AM' post='158105']
[quote name='theglove20' post='158102' date='Sep 29 2006, 09:43 PM']
NOOOOOOOOO not again I am out with the fam and we go to bed everything is fine and we turn on the furnace fires up and we are warm in minutes pass out and wake in the middle of the night cold and I turn on the furnace and I hear it clicking but not lighting both propane tanks are full the stove lights but the furnace will not any thoughts on what is going on we used it for 2 nights then came last night this REALLY SUCKS.

friends with Doxie-dog-lover, they now are full time RV'ers.

and real funny part Chris is that the only time I ever chatted in the chat thingy was on the the 4th of July out of boredom.The ONLY other person in there was Verstelle. In the course of conversation we learned we know his aunt and uncle that lived here. He mentioned his aunt and uncle used to live here but are full timers now. I responded with just don't say their names are Larry and Darlene.....and HIS response? Their last name. I fell off my chair.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Unfortunately you can not see the thermocouple in the firebox of the furnace. It is also DSI (Direct Spark Ignition) so there is no pilot. If you hear the igniter then at least you know the furnace is getting the start command but it may not be telling the gas valve to open. You indicated the propane bottles were full so lets go through the steps to see whats happening.
> 
> First you should start from square one.
> 
> ...


Well I could be wrong on the Outback sense I have not looked at it but I work on a lot of package units with gas fired heaters plus boilers ect. All that are fired electronically with a spark, first lights a pilot then it turns on the main gas valve.

The way all our systems with spark type ignitors work is first it turns on the gas to the pilot than ignition to light the pilot then the thermocouple proofs the flame then main gas valves opens. This all happens in quick order.

There is a couple of reasons to do it that way, first it is easier to light a pilot with a small spark and a main burner with a pilot, plus it you were to light it directly and it did not light you have a lot of raw gas in the fire box.

Now we also use Hot surface ignitors, these get white hot and then ignite the burners, We monitor the current flow through the ignitor to make sure it is working plus after it is light the ignator is used to proof the flame.

I will have to check my TT next time I have it out of storage.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> Well I could be wrong on the Outback sense I have not looked at it but I work on a lot of package units with gas fired heaters plus boilers ect. All that are fired electronically with a spark, first lights a pilot then it turns on the main gas valve.
> 
> The way all our systems with spark type ignitors work is first it turns on the gas to the pilot than ignition to light the pilot then the thermocouple proofs the flame then main gas valves opens. This all happens in quick order.
> 
> ...


Bill - the ignition system on your trailers furnace is just like the ignition system on your hot water tank. The only real difference is the location of the fire box requires there to be a forced air fan. The fan must operate a flow switch before the igniter or gas valve will work. The igniter is also the temperature sensor for the firebox.

Even with low batteries the fan will spin fast enough to operate the flow switch and can operate the igniter but may not be enough to open the gas valve. If the system is working correctly it will only run for a short time before it senses no heat and shuts the whole works down.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> [Bill - the ignition system on your trailers furnace is just like the ignition system on your hot water tank. The only real difference is the location of the fire box requires there to be a forced air fan. The fan must operate a flow switch before the igniter or gas valve will work. The igniter is also the temperature sensor for the firebox.
> 
> Even with low batteries the fan will spin fast enough to operate the flow switch and can operate the igniter but may not be enough to open the gas valve. If the system is working correctly it will only run for a short time before it senses no heat and shuts the whole works down.


Yeah you are correct, I looked it up and these fire boxes are so small that they ignite the burner without a pilot. I found a web site that gave the complete firing cycle, not really much to it. I would look at that vane switch.


----------



## Blondie (Jul 25, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> [Bill - the ignition system on your trailers furnace is just like the ignition system on your hot water tank. The only real difference is the location of the fire box requires there to be a forced air fan. The fan must operate a flow switch before the igniter or gas valve will work. The igniter is also the temperature sensor for the firebox.
> 
> Even with low batteries the fan will spin fast enough to operate the flow switch and can operate the igniter but may not be enough to open the gas valve. If the system is working correctly it will only run for a short time before it senses no heat and shuts the whole works down.


Yeah you are correct, I looked it up and these fire boxes are so small that they ignite the burner without a pilot. I found a web site that gave the complete firing cycle, not really much to it. I would look at that vane switch.
[/quote]I'm having your same problem. We are new campers and the temperature has dropped to high 30's and we wanted to try the furnace. Tried just as the manuel had suggested. In fact tried 3 times. Set the temp high (85) then the blower came on and it only stayed on for about 5 mins. then shut down. Thank goodness we did bring an electric heater. Did you get any help, what are we doing wrong?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Blondie said:


> [Bill - the ignition system on your trailers furnace is just like the ignition system on your hot water tank. The only real difference is the location of the fire box requires there to be a forced air fan. The fan must operate a flow switch before the igniter or gas valve will work. The igniter is also the temperature sensor for the firebox.
> 
> Even with low batteries the fan will spin fast enough to operate the flow switch and can operate the igniter but may not be enough to open the gas valve. If the system is working correctly it will only run for a short time before it senses no heat and shuts the whole works down.


Yeah you are correct, I looked it up and these fire boxes are so small that they ignite the burner without a pilot. I found a web site that gave the complete firing cycle, not really much to it. I would look at that vane switch.
[/quote]I'm having your same problem. We are new campers and the temperature has dropped to high 30's and we wanted to try the furnace. Tried just as the manuel had suggested. In fact tried 3 times. Set the temp high (85) then the blower came on and it only stayed on for about 5 mins. then shut down. Thank goodness we did bring an electric heater. Did you get any help, what are we doing wrong?









[/quote]
Did you get all the air purdged from the propane lines??

Those symptoms sound like the propane isn't getting to the ignitor.
Light your stove and let the burners run a little while, then try to start the heater again.

Steve


----------

